
apple ml : Learning with Privacy at Scale [pdf] - tuxguy
https://machinelearning.apple.com/docs/learning-with-privacy-at-scale/appledifferentialprivacysystem.pdf
======
tuxguy
blog post : [https://machinelearning.apple.com/2017/12/06/learning-
with-p...](https://machinelearning.apple.com/2017/12/06/learning-with-privacy-
at-scale.html)

------
btian
Why does Apple not credit individuals who worked on the project?

